# Quattro Assi DBS, opinions?



## Consult_your_directory (Aug 22, 2008)

Came across this frame in my search for Columbus Spirit framesets. Don't know much about Quattro Assi or William Lewis but they seem to have been around for a while. I would probably be interested in the frame only, priced at $1299. I have a spare carbon fork that needs a home.




























What's curious is that they will "custom" build to my specs with the following tubesets:

*Steel Frame: *
Columbus Spirit Tubes
Newly re-introduced Columbus Max tubes.
Columbus and Reynolds tube sets

*Stainless Steel Frames:*
Both Columbus and Reynolds tubes
Fillet-brazed or lugged frames (fancy lugs available)


The workmanship looks pretty good. Thinking about getting a quote but would like to hear other's opinions on Quattro Assit frames, good, bad or indifferent.

Thanks!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Couldn't tell you about the current Quattro Assi bikes...*

...but I love the ones I have. Back then they use to be made in the USA or Italy. Now I understand they are made by a European that has set up shop in China. I'll have to ask Bill next time I am in his neck of the woods. The fillet brazing on the example that you posted looks excellent. I don't have a fillet brazed bike in my stable... yet. :idea: Here is a shot of my 3 QA steeds...




























I've got another one, early '90s Tommasini made steel frame, that needs to be built up still.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Back then they use to be made in the USA or Italy. Now I understand they are made by a European that has set up shop in China.




LOL! "Made by a Euro that set up shop in China"?!?! HAHAHAHA! Man, the lengths that some people go through to hide the fact that a Chinese person built their frame! Listen, a lot of frames come out of China. AND a lot of Chinese framebuilders are quality builders.

The bike industry is really prejudiced against non-white manufacturers making stuff. It's ridiculous. Not saying that is the case, but you get the point. Quatro Assi is a high quality house brand that WM Lewis has. No need disguise where or what race the builder is.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Have a late 90s Genius steel QA, really nice bike that I still ride today. TIG welded in Italy probably by a sub contractor to Tommasini whom Bill Lewis was the US distributor for at the time.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*No YOU listen...*



rook said:


> LOL! "Made by a Euro that set up shop in China"?!?! HAHAHAHA! Man, the lengths that some people go through to hide the fact that a Chinese person built their frame! Listen, a lot of frames come out of China. AND a lot of Chinese framebuilders are quality builders.
> 
> The bike industry is really prejudiced against non-white manufacturers making stuff. It's ridiculous. Not saying that is the case, but you get the point. Quatro Assi is a high quality house brand that WM Lewis has. No need disguise where or what race the builder is.


First, no need to get snotty in your reply. I don't appreciate it. I have known Bill Lewis since the mid '80s. Even though I am still and have been working overseas for the last 5-6 years, I still keep in touch with him after all of these years. Early last year or late the year before I talked with him about building me a steel frame. To make a long story short, it just never happened. In the process, he discussed how he was working with a talented EUROPEAN that was relocating his custom frame business from EUROPE to CHINA. A European that set up shop in China, *exactly* as I first described it... go figure. Not trying to hide anything and I couldn't care less myself where the frames are made, just giving the OP what little I know about the frame he posted. I am not speaking on behalf of the bike industry, just a guy that enjoys good bikes, no matter where they are made. Next time, try replying with a little civility. It goes a long way.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

J24 said:


> Have a late 90s Genius steel QA, really nice bike that I still ride today. TIG welded in Italy probably by a sub contractor to Tommasini whom Bill Lewis was the US distributor for at the time.


I have a late '80s lugged Quattro Assi frame made by Tommasini out of Oria tubing. Not the lightest from back then but excellent workmanship. Just need to build it up! I had put together a C-Record group for it but when I found an early '90s Pinarello Montello in smoke chrome in mint condition, I couldn't resist and the QA is still hanging from the ceiling ready for a group so it can join the stable. That is the red frame hanging in the background...


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Last time I talked to Bill was about 3 years ago to order a decal set when I had the bike repainted.

I like Ol' Bill hope he's doing good.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a late 90's QA Elite. The BB is super high compared with most other bikes that I've ridden/owned. I'm not sure if this is typical of all QA frames, but mine is definitely built with geometry intended for crits.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I have a late 90's QA Elite. The BB is super high ............. I'm not sure if this is typical of all QA frames, crits.


Not typical....back then his bikes geometry were race/event specific i.e. stage race, crit & TT bikes. My bike is what he called "Typical Italian Stage Race Geometry" and so had a lower BB, different geometry & wheel base than the crit and TT bikes.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

J24 said:


> Last time I talked to Bill was about 3 years ago to order a decal set when I had the bike repainted.
> 
> I like Ol' Bill hope he's doing good.


I have been extremely busy so I haven't talked to him since right before Thanksgiving. He was in good spirits and I should probably shoot him an email and let know I will be back in town soon. I still have the first pair of Marresi cycling shoes (red, white and green) I bought from him in 1982! He was a main importer for them back then but not sure if he was the sole importer. I just recently bought a brand new pair of old school Marresi. I am thinking of starting a website about Quattro Assi frames and history. Could you send me pictures of your bike for me to use?










Thanks,

James


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> I have a late 90's QA Elite. The BB is super high compared with most other bikes that I've ridden/owned. I'm not sure if this is typical of all QA frames, but mine is definitely built with geometry intended for crits.


No, it shouldn't be any higher than normal. Mine isn't but it is a 1995. He might have changed frame builders, who knows? The only way to find out would be to ask Bill. Here is my QA Elite... made in the U.S.A.!










I love it. Very responsive bike but not twitchy and not a harsh ride at all. I have spent all day on this bike and have lived to ride again. Even with all of my bikes, I frequently choose it the most. Now when I finish my next build (BMC SLT01) we shall see...  










Care to post a picture of yours? :thumbsup:


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

A few others have said that his Scandium frame was a nice riding bike. I regret not getting one when he was closing them out a few years ago,


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

J24 said:


> A few others have said that his Scandium frame was a nice riding bike. I regret not getting one when he was closing them out a few years ago,


Yeah, a friend of mine bought one in yellow. I rode a couple of times and didn't feel much of a difference in the two. I also, didn't care for the painted rear triangle. I much prefered the polished rear that the Elite has. Even my QA Titanium has a polished rear triangle. You gonna post pictures of yours? :thumbsup:


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

I thought yours was Easton Scandium tubed, is it Easton 7005?

Also didn't know he had the Ti bikes too how's it ride.

and yes I will post pics of mine but I'm at my office,


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

J24 said:


> I thought yours was Easton Scandium tubed, is it Easton 7005?
> 
> Also didn't know he had the Ti bikes too how's it ride.
> 
> and yes I will post pics of mine but I'm at my office,


No, mine is a full Easton Elite tube set, hence the Elite model name. Probably not as light as a full Scandium set but I couldn't tell the difference between my bike and my friend's bike. The ride felt identical and they were both super light.

The Titanium is a nice ride as well. It is not as "lively" as my Elite. I have a hard time describing the feeling. For most of my life I have ridden steel. I love it and will always have those in my stable. Then I got the Easton Elite QA and then the Titanium QA. I like to mix it up and have not peigeon holed any of the frames. I'd just as likely take the aluminum bike out on a long ride as I would a steel or the titanium. I'd just as likely take one of my steel frames into the mountains of Colorado as I would my aluminum. My next frame (bike) will be carbon and it too will go into the rotation. I've heard good things about the BMC SLT01 frames so it will be interesting if all my other bikes get left behind for a while. I'll always go back to what I still love and that is steel. Quite frankly, I don't see how people can find just one bike and settle on it only. I know I couldn't do that. I have to have variety. :thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I measured my BB height and it's not nearly as high as I'd remembered - a little higher than the bike that I ride the most, but not that different.

<img src="https://www.eandsweb.com/bikes/pics/quattro_assi/IMG_1538.JPG" height="600" width="800">


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> I measured my BB height and it's not nearly as high as I'd remembered - a little higher than the bike that I ride the most, but not that different.
> 
> <img src="https://www.eandsweb.com/bikes/pics/quattro_assi/IMG_1538.JPG" height="600" width="800">


Well, with QA you just never know. It all depends on who is building the frames for Bill. Yours looks to be the same as mine, builder that is. Nice looking bike. I like the wheels. Just curious, is that fork original?

Mine doesn't photograph well unless in a well lighted area. In the sunlight, it looks phenomenal. The blue metallic just sparkles. My QA Titanium is painted with a flip-flop paint and it too looks spectacular in the sunlight.










Thanks for posting a picture of your QA Elite! Ride it in good health. :thumbsup:

Here is Sean Kelly with his Quattro Assi Elite... and a small write-up about his bike by Bill. 










*Sean Kelly Unveils New Bike*

_Sean Kelly, the "King of the Classics", attended workshops held at six U.S. bike shops from California to Texas, August 15th-23rd. Hundreds of cycling enthusiasts experienced a once in a lifetime opportunity to meet and ride with this legendary cyclist. 

During the Tour, Sean unveiled his new bike, a Quattro Assi Elite. Built from Easton Elite Select aluminum tubing and made in the U.S.A. Sean raved to Tour participants on the responsiveness of his Quattro Assi. He noted, one strong reason for the outstanding responsiveness lies within the frame's engineering. The Easton Elite Select tubing employs tapered wall butting. By tapering the tubing walls, not only is the maximum yield of strength increased by 5%, but also a 57% higher fatigue limit is achieved. Additionally, there is a 16% higher tensile strength. 

Sean equally praised the surprisingly comfortable smooth ride, not usually found in aluminum frames. The harshness was eliminated during tig welding by using internally purged Argon gas. Externally, the frames are heat treated then aligned within a .5 millimeter tolerance._


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

not a good picture of Tig welde Genius tubed frame 1999, repainted black was originally red


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Just curious, is that fork original?


The fork is original. I bought the bike used. The original owner said that at the time the frames came with an aluminum fork which he didn't want. He said that he knew Bill fairly well and asked for a Wound-Up fork instead, so Bill had one painted to match the frame. So the fork did come with the frame, but I'm not sure that the frames were ever really offered with the fork.


----------



## Dinhei (Jan 26, 2011)

*1991? Quattro Assi*

I just acquired this classic Quattro Assi in new condition(I was told it was purchased originally 1991). I had to replace the seat, tires and handlebar tape otherwise it was perfect. The sticker on the head tube says made in Italy. From the blog it seems it was designed in the US and then commissioned to be built in Italy?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I found myself a basically NOS Team 2000 a few months ago.

Mmmmm comfy but stiff enough to sprint on.

Only issue is it still has a 1" headtube.

Pics to follow eventually

M


----------



## johnalien60 (Sep 1, 2011)

I recently picked up a Sean Kelly Tour frame, from a friend. My olf Look KG361 had given up the ghost, so I moved all the D/A & build over.. Hope to have some pictures soon..
John


----------



## triggerracing (Sep 27, 2011)

*Quattro Assi info*

Quattro Assi 07,

I just acquired a Quattro Assi frame and haven't been able to get in contact with Bill. I was wondering if you might be able to help me with some info on the frame.


----------



## skids (Oct 20, 2007)

*Bill and Quattro*

I spoke with Bill a few months ago after finding a dead Quattro Assi website. Sorry to say that Bill has retired. I've purchased a couple frame sets from William Lewis over the years and actually called him a couple of times with some questions. He always seemed approachable and knowledgeable and I am sorry to see him go. He sold out his inventory but now word from the person who purchased it. I haven't been able to find any news on the web.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

MShaw said:


> I found myself a basically NOS Team 2000 a few months ago.
> 
> Mmmmm comfy but stiff enough to sprint on.
> 
> ...


I owned one for 3 year and really liked it. I was able to ride 30-100 miles on it without any issues.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


>


noice! :thumbsup:


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

triggerracing said:


> I just acquired a Quattro Assi frame and haven't been able to get in contact with Bill. I was wondering if you might be able to help me with some info on the frame.


I spoke with Bill a while back too. Right after he sold all his hardware to the new owner. I purchased one of the last 2 QA E1 framesets from the new guy. Right after that the website went dead. Couldnt really get a fix on what the new guys plans were, other than trying to get into fixie stuff, and cant remember his name off the top of my head. He probably has some stuff still to sell, but not sure. If you can give some info on the frame you have, maybe pics, Im sure some of us with QAs could probably help you with some info.


----------



## skids (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm really wanting to get one of the SSS framesets. If anyone has contact info for the new guy, I'd appreciate it.

g


----------



## skids (Oct 20, 2007)

*Contact new Quattro owner?*

I'll post a pic or two of my G66 frame when I get the chance - really don't have any questions about it. It's a great bike and super light - perfect for the mountain of NC. You'd think the aluminum frame would be too stiff but the carbon fork and headtube insert seem to dampen a lot of the road. I can spend hours on this bike.
If anyone has contact info for the guy who bought WM Lewis out, please pass it on. I was panning to get the SSS frameset when Bill sold out.

Thanks.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

skids said:


> I'm really wanting to get one of the SSS framesets. If anyone has contact info for the new guy, I'd appreciate it.g


Message me and I will get the info to you.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Man, you got real issues. . .*



rook said:


> The bike industry is really prejudiced against non-white manufacturers making stuff.


Nothing could be further from the truth. Taiwanese framesets are absolutly on par and better in some cases than the "Italian" made frames.


----------



## MikeGene (Jan 13, 2016)

minutemaidman said:


> I spoke with Bill a while back too. Right after he sold all his hardware to the new owner. I purchased one of the last 2 QA E1 framesets from the new guy. Right after that the website went dead. Couldnt really get a fix on what the new guys plans were, other than trying to get into fixie stuff, and cant remember his name off the top of my head. He probably has some stuff still to sell, but not sure. If you can give some info on the frame you have, maybe pics, Im sure some of us with QAs could probably help you with some info.


Hello. I recently picked up a bare aluminum frame and have no idea what model it is. The tubing is easton 7005 elite. It has a very short head tube. 68 english thread BB. The serial number is stamped on the non drive side of the BB and starts with SR. It came with a 1" kinesis carbon fork. Not sure if that is original. Found this thread searching the 7005 elite tubing. Anyone have any ideas? Trying to figure out how to post pics...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

MikeGene said:


> Hello. I recently picked up a bare aluminum frame and have no idea what model it is. The tubing is easton 7005 elite. It has a very short head tube. 68 english thread BB. The serial number is stamped on the non drive side of the BB and starts with SR. It came with a 1" kinesis carbon fork. Not sure if that is original. Found this thread searching the 7005 elite tubing. Anyone have any ideas? *Trying to figure out how to post pics...*


Yeah, those might help. Probably not though...not many distinguishing features on aluminum frames.


----------

